# Profibus Teilnehmer ansprechen !!



## moojoe (12 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit Teilnehmer in einem Profibus anzupingen, also zu schauen ob ein TN mit einer bestimmten physikalischen Adresse im Netz vorhanden ist auch wenn ich Ihn, in der HW Confg, nicht projektiert habe (dh. er keine Diagnoseadresse hat). Wenn ich via Profibus angeschlossen bin, ist das nicht das Problem aber wie ist es wenn ich via Ethernet an der SPS hänge..kann die SPS solche Teilnehmer ermitteln, z.Bsp. über einen Ping?

Danke für alle Antworten.

Gruß moojoe


----------



## delphie (29 Dezember 2006)

Bei Step7:
Unter ereichbare Teilnehmer melden sich auf deinem PG nicht projektierte CPUs nur wenn sie in der Stelle projektiert also durchgeroutet sind wo dein LAN-CP bzw. Ethernet Gateway ist.
Also die Projektierung muß in die CPU geladen sein die du als erstes über LAN ereichst und von welcher aus der DP weiter geht..
Sie melden sich dann auch nur mit der MAC Adresse des Gateways und nicht mit ihrer DP Adresse.
Du bekommst also alle am DP Angeschlossenen CPUs mit der selben MAC Adresse zu sehen. 
Die auf den CPUs befindlichen Bausteine bekommst du garnicht zu sehen.
Nur den leren Ordner Bausteine. Teilnehmer lassen sich also schwer auseinander halten.
Wenn du viele Teilnehmer hast bekommst du manchmal nicht alle angezeigt. Bei jedem mal auf ereichbare Teilnehmer klicken melden sich andere und nur selten alle. Teilnemer die nicht Routingfähig sind, also DP Slaves, bekommst du garnicht zu sehen.


----------



## delphie (29 Dezember 2006)

Achso.
Fals jemand weiß wie es besser geht wäre ich auch interessiert.


----------

